# What age do children start primary school?



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Just curious as to what age children start kindergarten and primary school? Also, does anyone know if there is a cutoff for birthdays? My daughter was born in September, and the cutoff for starting kindergarten is she must be 5 by September 1. Since she will not be 5, she will have to wait until the next year to start. Is it similar in Oz?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Each state is different.

For Vitoria cut off date is April 30th...a child must be 5 by then, so your child would be able to start school in the Jan/Feb after she turned 5 
In Vic, this is called Prep.
Again, for preschool, cut off is 4 at the end of April.

Department of Education and Early Childhood Development - Education

https://www.det.nsw.edu.au/

DET - Home

Education Phone Directory

Department of Education and Children's Services (DECS)

Department of Education and Training

Department of Education : Enrolment and starting school

www.schools.nt.edu.au - Northern Territory Schools


----------

